# polish roo



## mell (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas on what kind if polish chicken this is?


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

That would be a Golden laced Polish.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool looking bird.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Handsome boy you have mell!


----------



## mell (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they are very hard to find over here in uk


----------

